
YC Founders at Work Series: Reddit interview tomorrow at 1:00pm PDT - ashishbharthi
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-founders-at-work-series-reddit-interview-t
======
kn0thing
I hope she asks him about his favorite muffin.

~~~
rjett
Will you be talking about your Kiva/social entrepreneurship experiences in
this interview?

------
ashishbharthi
Question Wish List:

Is Reddit inspired in anyway from Hacker News?

Is Reddit Profitable?

Any acquisition offers?

~~~
rjett
1) I believe it's the other way around

2) Assuming yes but since Conde Nast is part of a private company, who knows
how Reddit contributes to the income statement.

3) They were acquired by Conde Nast a few years back.

~~~
ashishbharthi
Thanks for the answers rjett.

